# Huffy can someone tell the year



## 20 inch (Jun 7, 2020)

I have a light green huffy I believe it to be a cheater slick. Serial number 9c104067 with a rear tire 20x2.125 Carlisle jet flute.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2020)

Pics?


----------



## 20 inch (Jun 7, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Pics?



I have tore down getting ready to repaint.


----------



## 20 inch (Jun 7, 2020)

I can get more pics but like I said it’s tore down.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Pics of the entire frame and pieces would be helpful. V/r Shawn


----------



## 20 inch (Jun 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Pics of the entire frame and pieces would be helpful. V/r Shawn



Ok just a minute


----------



## 20 inch (Jun 7, 2020)

20 inch said:


> View attachment 1206684
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s all I have no chain guard or original handle bars


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2020)

I would guess '69 but strictly a guess. What do the decals on teh seat tube look like and head badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## 20 inch (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## 20 inch (Jun 7, 2020)

20 inch said:


> View attachment 1206712
> 
> View attachment 1206714



Tube and head badge


----------

